# Shortneck Turtle - Need some help.



## lyndahh (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I bought my two Murray Short Necks about 2 months ago from the same litter, I automatically noticed a difference between the two when i first purchased them. 
One of my turtles were very active, very strong swimmer big eater his always very jolly, and my other turtle was the opposite, he was kinda lazy he always hid under his basking spot, he doesn't move or swim alot. They were both the same size when i purchased them and now My active turtle Donatello is more than twice the size of Raphael. I believe that Ralphy had some fungal infection early, but i have been putting betadine on him and it has all cleared up. Ralphy use to always be on his basking dock (which i heard is a sign for fungal infection), His still very small his shell colour is alot different to Donny as well. They both live in the same tank and I can't seem to understand why he is like that. 
I have a Reptile one UVA 5.0 UV globe i keep the water at 25 - 26 degrees and i have an Aqua one canister 1050 Aquis filter. I do a 50% change the water very week and wash all the rocks. 
I also always replace their turtle conditioner and baby turtle anti fungal blocks whenever it has completely dissolved. They are eating turtle starter packs one with a green content and one with blood worms Im feeding them twice daily, I also have a plant in the tank in which they nibble at if they were hungry, I vary their diet by giving them crickets and shelled pawn which i soak in water before i feed it to them. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## snakelady-viper (Jul 15, 2012)

I dot kow they look fine Join Australian Freshwater Turtles they are very helpful


----------



## Jaws07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry I can't help you with this, all is can say is I love the names


----------



## MartinT (Jul 15, 2012)

Maybe its like that because it fells threatened of the larger turtle or fish that are in the tank with them.


----------



## JrFear (Jul 15, 2012)

when i kept a ELN i was feeding it twice a day and got told it was to much! but not sure about ur species!

join AFT as viper said they will be able to help you!


----------

